# Udev installazione incompleta

## 23giuseppe23

Ciao ragazzi ho un piccolo problema......

ho installato udev come da guida www.gentoo.it/doc/UDEVprimer.html ma quando inserisco una qualsiasi chiavetta usb il sistema non la monta automaticamente, se monto il dispositivo manualmente funziona normalmente, inoltre quando collego il cellulare in modalita memoria esterna e lo monto, pur vedendo il contenuto delle varie cartelle non riesco a portare a termine la copia di file... tipo una canzone che viene copiata solo per un po...poi  quando smonto l'unita(identificata solo come sda senza numero finale...) mi dice che il dispositivo é occupato.... Ho forse tralasciato la compilazione di qualche modulo nel kernel?? la guida di udev parla di certi moduli del kernel che io nel mio menuconfig (gentoo-2.6.24) non trovo(ho attivato tutto cio che figura come hot-plug....)  qualcuno puo aiutarmi? il mio sistema é nuovo di qualche giorno...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi ho un piccolo problema......
> 
> ho installato udev come da guida [url][/url]www.gentoo.it/doc/UDEVprimer.html ma quando inserisco una qualsiasi chiavetta usb il sistema non la monta automaticamente, se monto il dispositivo manualmente funziona normalmente, inoltre quando collego il cellulare in modalita memoria esterna e lo monto, pur vedendo il contenuto delle varie cartelle non riesco a portare a termine la copia di file... tipo una canzone che viene copiata solo per un po...poi  quando smonto l'unita(identificata solo come sda senza numero finale...) mi dice che il dispositivo é occupato.... Ho forse tralasciato la compilazione di qualche modulo nel kernel?? la guida di udev parla di certi moduli del kernel che io nel mio menuconfig (gentoo-2.6.24) non trovo(ho attivato tutto cio che figura come hot-plug....)  qualcuno puo aiutarmi? il mio sistema é nuovo di qualche giorno...

 

Mi pare che hai scelto una via complicata. Io, se non ricordo male, ho semplicemente emerso udev, ho compilato il kernel con genkernel, mi pare di aver aggiunto udev alla riga relativa al kernel del grub e basta! Poi ho emerso hal e non ho mai avuto problemi con il montaggio automatico.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> ho installato udev come da guida www.gentoo.it/doc/UDEVprimer.html ma quando inserisco una qualsiasi chiavetta usb il sistema non la monta automaticamente, se monto il dispositivo manualmente funziona normalmente, inoltre quando collego il cellulare in modalita memoria esterna e lo monto, pur vedendo il contenuto delle varie cartelle non riesco a portare a termine la copia di file... tipo una canzone che viene copiata solo per un po...

 

nota: il link che hai postato non esiste, o almeno, a me da errore; in secondo luogo quella non è sicuramente una guida ufficiale, quindi prendi sempre con le pinze wiki e siti non ufficiali perchè quasi sempre riportano informazioni grossolane e datate. se puoi cerca sempre di usare la doc ufficiale gentoo che risiede solo ed unicamente in http://www.gentoo.org

il kernel non ha nulla a che vedere con l'automount delle periferiche; questo compito sta all'accoppiata DE+hal, quindi come prima cosa dovresti dirci che DE usi. Riguardo l'automounting delle periferiche, c'è un apposito thread sul forum che tratta tutti i problemi e relative soluzioni, la prossima volta, prima di postare sul forum fai un ricerca (risparmi tempo e fatica).

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> poi quando smonto l'unita(identificata solo come sda senza numero finale...) mi dice che il dispositivo é occupato....

 

il fatto che te la veda solo come /dev/sda vuol dire che non ci sono partizioni su di essa, quindi i problemi che rilevi di mancata copiatura dei file si spiegano da soli.

il fatto che in fase di unmount ti dica che la periferica è impegnata vuol solo dire che qualche altro processo sta occupando la risorsa (cosa normalissa e che non ha nulla a che vedere con il kernel), semplicemente potresti avere una shell aperta che punta al mount point oppure esserci un processo di scrittura sulla periferica ancora attivo ecc ecc; se vuoi smontare una periferica, ovviamente, tutti questi processi devono essere *terminati* prima dello smontaggio.

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> Ho forse tralasciato la compilazione di qualche modulo nel kernel?? la guida di udev parla di certi moduli del kernel che io nel mio menuconfig (gentoo-2.6.24) non trovo(ho attivato tutto cio che figura come hot-plug....)  qualcuno puo aiutarmi? il mio sistema é nuovo di qualche giorno...

 

ripeto, il kernel non c'entra, piuttosto assicurati che il tuo DE sia stato compilato con il supporto DBUS e HAL, senza l'automount non può funzionare (e lascia perdere chi ti consiglia l'installazione di ivman o accrocchi simili perchè non servono) ed infine assicurati che la periferica sia stata partizionata e formattata correttamente.

p.s.: posta qualche informazione in più altrimenti è difficile aiutarti.

----------

## djinnZ

@equilibrium: Probabilmente la guida è qualche rimasuglio del tempo lontano in cui udev non era il default (il parametro udev nella linea del kernel è ridondante) ho dato uno sguardo veloce e mi pare che sia da riferirsi al tempo del passaggio da 2.4 a 2.6. A me la riporta.

@23giuseppe23: Aggiungi hal e dbus alle use flag se non ci sono; dovrebbero essere abilitate di default sul profilo desktop, per hardened e server/base (2008/2007) invece devi abilitarle in make.conf, lancia un

```
emerge module-rebuild gentoolkit ; emerge --with-bdeps y -aNDu world ; revdep-rebuild -X ; rm /etc/kernels/* ; genkernel --clean --mrproper --menuconfig all ; module-rebuild -X rebuild
```

e correggi la riga del kernel nel bootloader (se hai grub genkernel dovrebbe mettere a posto lui). Ti consiglio genkernel così parti da una configurazione sicuramente valida per personalizzare il kernel. Fatto questo lanci un 

```
rc-update add hald default ; rc-update add dbus default
```

 riavvii e dovrebbe funzionare tutto (non sono sicuro perchè l'automount è qualcosa che non ho mai voluto e digerito ma a quel che ricordo la via è questa).

Se hai fatto una furbata del genere arch="~x86" rimedia quanto prima, è solo per casi molto specifici e per gli addetti ai lavori.

Per il cellulare apri un altro thread postando almeno il modello non è il caso che ti metti a fare partizioni.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> riavvii e dovrebbe funzionare tutto (non sono sicuro perchè l'automount è qualcosa che non ho mai voluto e digerito ma a quel che ricordo la via è questa).

 

sì esatto, altro non serve, DE+hal è sufficiente per avere tutto funzionante senza hack strani, workaround o altri software da installare.

----------

## ficofico

ci sono riuscito io... quindi...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viralex

magari è una stupidaggine.. ma hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo plugdev e usb?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 23giuseppe23

Ragazzi ho risolto il problema...

ho compilato il kernel disattivando certi parametri fs che potevano andare in conflitto con udev, funzionava gia tutto bene... ma il sottoscritto ignorante ignorava il fatto che bisognava installare anche hal oltre che udev e compagnia bella.... quella guida che ho postato all'inizio comunque mi ´e servita xche io ho una gentoo compilata da zero... che nn ha nulla di nulla di default. adesso sono quasi apposto con la configurazione del sistema...devo solo installare compiz-fusion e settare bene xorg.... uso linux da qualche anno ma sto imparando piu cose adesso che ho installato gentoo che in qusti anni...

solo una picolezza...un messaggio mi compare quando smonto il volume:

The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected

ho gia aggiunto lútente al gruppo plugdev

che sara mai?  :Question: 

----------

## Lioben

```
uso linux da qualche anno ma sto imparando piu cose adesso che ho installato gentoo che in qusti anni... 
```

A chi lo dici , se penso che due settimane fa non sapevo nemmeno navigare tra le directory tramite linea di comando e ora sono qui a chiacchiera di file conf ecc .... Gento mi ha dato na bella svegliata si'

 *Quote:*   

> The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected
> 
> ho gia aggiunto lútente al gruppo plugdev
> 
> che sara mai?

 

Forse qualche programmino che serve per aprire il lettore cd non funziona . A me succedeva con alcuni programmi sotto win che premevo il pulsante per aprire il vano cd e non si apriva e dovevo sempre premere il bottone manuale sul pc. Ho un quad-core un pc relativamente nuovo .

----------

## cloc3

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho gia aggiunto lútente al gruppo plugdev
> 
> che sara mai? 

 

fai un grep su /etc/group :

```

$ grep plugdev /etc/group

```

se non conosci la distinzione tra utente e gruppo in unix, cerca qualcosa sui fondamenti di unix.

magari sui soliti appunti linux.

----------

## djinnZ

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected
> ```
> ...

 Il messaggio di errore corrisponde al tentativo di dare il comando di eject su un device che non ne è capace (per esempio un cd non del tutto compatibile ma anche un HD USB) ed è abilitato per questa funzione.

Lo risolvi in maniera "sporca" attraverso il comando eject od un 

```
echo 0 > /proc/vattelappesca
```

aggiunto a local.rc, oppure (e questo è il modo più corretto) via sysfs compilando la voce opportuna in /etc/sysctl.conf. Ora non sono in ufficio e non posso verificare il percorso esatto ma documentarti un poco in più non ti farà male.

----------

